# 04 2500 HD extended 6.0 Gets hot then NOT



## Cosmic Charlie (Feb 1, 2009)

two times now while driving 30 - 40 mph in 4 wd with blade up my temp spiked up to max, ding ding ding warning, cluster read engine over heating, then engined over heated, then reduced power mode. 1st time the temp shot right back down while driving 30 mph, 2nd time I shut it off & waited 10 minutes and on restart it shot back down. truck is all original with 102,000 and I have repalced the water pump, thermostat, and coolant change 5000 miles ago. It never did this before in 7 years plowing ... and always runs NOT hot during plowing ...

ps:
since new the truck always over heats on highway speeds 65 mph and above with the 9' blade on, so I never do that...


----------



## m297 (Aug 27, 2007)

Sounds like your fan clutch is bad.


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

2 things to try.

1 - Try and carry the plow as low as you can when your traveling with out it slapping the road when your driving.

2 - Make sure your grill, radiator, cooler is free and clear of packed snow and any ice build-up.

Sounds to me that your not getting enough air flow thru the grill to allow proper cooling.


----------



## GreenDuramax04 (Dec 7, 2004)

m297;1008848 said:


> sounds like your fan clutch is bad.


.....x2.....


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm guessing fan clutch too but did you replace the water pump and t-stat before or after your issue started? If you replaced them after the issue I'd say it's the fan clutch. If you replaced before the issue started I'd check the t-stat first.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Feb 1, 2009)

How can I check if the fan clutch is bad ?


----------



## ontario026 (Dec 22, 2008)

I'd like to know the answer to this as well.... My 2000 6.0 has done the same thing a couple of times recently, and like yours, Mine had the chev dealer flush the cooling system and replace the thermostat probably 1000 Km ago.... 

The other day while cruise control @ 110KPH (70mph) the message centre display popped on saying overheat, and the gauge was reading WAY hi... Was on the hwy, and had the wife and kid in the truck and less than 1/2km from our exit, so I lowered the plow some, and it didn't seem to help, temp gauge still high, as we reached the off ramp it started coming down some, and then slowly it started dropping back to normal... it has done similar things a couple times in the recent past.... Before that, throughout last winter and the first half of this winter I had never had any kind of overheat issue at any speed (even a few 75-85MPH trips in a hurry) with the plow carried in any position....

Matthew


----------



## ontario026 (Dec 22, 2008)

Plus today the engine was 'roaring' at slower speeds when I was driving because the fan was engaged I think, but the temperature gauge was normal, I don't recall the fan being noticable like that before....
matthew


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

GM is aware of the issue and released an upgraded clutch fan for overheating with plow prep.

PIP3282B

Current part #:

22149877 (with GT4-3:73 axle) 

15710101 (with GT5-4:10 axle) 

K3500 trucks: 22149894


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Feb 1, 2009)

http://www.justanswer.com/questions...chevy-silverado-4x4-with-a-6-0l-vortec-engine


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

Cosmic Charlie;1008794 said:


> two times now while driving 30 - 40 mph in 4 wd with blade up my temp spiked up to max, ding ding ding warning, cluster read engine over heating, then engined over heated, then reduced power mode. 1st time the temp shot right back down while driving 30 mph, 2nd time I shut it off & waited 10 minutes and on restart it shot back down. truck is all original with 102,000 and I have repalced the water pump, thermostat, and coolant change 5000 miles ago. It never did this before in 7 years plowing ... and always runs NOT hot during plowing ...
> 
> ps:
> since new the truck always over heats on highway speeds 65 mph and above with the 9' blade on, so I never do that...


A few thoughts
If you can go 40MPH you probably don't need 4wd but thats just my opinion, I always take mine in and out to save wear

My truck did the exact same thing, it was the fan clutch. I was able to open the hood and see the fan not spinning. you can also tell with the truck off by the lack of resistance spinning it by hand


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Cosmic Charlie;1009110 said:


> http://www.justanswer.com/questions...chevy-silverado-4x4-with-a-6-0l-vortec-engine


25 years as a GM tech and the first thing he though of ws accessory belt chirp? And he has access to GM SI? Take a look at my other post with information on the fan clutch upgrade. Again, GM was aware of the issue and has the fix.

Current part #:

22149877 (with GT4-3:73 axle)

15710101 (with GT5-4:10 axle)

K3500 trucks: 22149894

I believe you would need a clutch fan puller to remove it if you did it by yourself.


----------



## tmltrans (Oct 18, 2004)

My 04 2500HD has gotten hot traveling between plows. Not fan clutch (would get hot plowing). I have 8' fisher w/ snowfoil and I need to be careful where I carry plow while driving it blocks airflow. Small difference in height and angle makes big difference.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Feb 1, 2009)

My fan clutch was junk, got it replaced & a new thermostat just to be safe ...

Got a great deal on the Fan Clutch GM #15710101 (with GT5-4:10 axle) 
paid $ 110 cash & then paid $85 labor to install,

plus $65 more for thermostat install & coolant replacement. (thermostat was only $10 including the housing that came with it)

Tech said when the truck is ice cold fan should NOT spin free, or be too tough to spin by hand ... mine was pretty easy to spin by hand ..... now the new one is real tough to spin my hand but it can be done. just as the tech advised 

btw: my truck with the 9' blade on and metal top cowel ALWAYS overheats if I drive on the highway over 60 MPH, so I DON"T do that ! no matter how I position the blade, or even leave the hood unlatched, so it's not a problem ... I just stay off the highways - not a problem for me anyway ...

Thanks for the help ...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Glad you got it fixed, and it sounds like it wasn't too painful. Especially since it wasn't MY money


----------



## funnyfarm77 (Feb 13, 2010)

Sound like its your fan clutch. Had the same problem on a 2005. Replaced the clutch and problem was solved.


----------



## Mudchevy (Oct 24, 2008)

Same problem here on 04. Replaced the clutch and that solved my problem.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Mystery solved . !!!!


----------



## CutnLawns (Dec 8, 2005)

Gotta love the search feature!!!!!!

Same problem on my 03....do a little searching on hear and find the answer I need. Been to two dealerships and the plow dealer and no one could figure it out. Thanks guys!


----------



## 2004chevy2500hd (Dec 19, 2010)

Had the same issue - truck would overheat with highway driving (with plow mounted - in ANY position)...Then had fan clutch assembly replaced and temp gauge stays at 190/200F. Chevy quoted me about $368 for the part and install. (Didn't go to dealer to have it replaced)  Cheaper solutions elsewhere.


----------

